# Help on compressor



## bill18163 (Mar 11, 2013)

A friend of mine has a compressor he bought from a snap on tool guy about 20 years ago. He cant find the manual for it and I cant find anything about it online. On the tank it says RamAir and I think the model is Ra-580VA. They were located in Houston TX. Anyone have information on this compressor or the company?


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Have him conntact Snap-On they should be able to him what is needed. That is why you pay so much for Snap-On things. Roger


----------



## bill18163 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Compressor help*

I contacted snap-on and they say they have no record of that compressor. My friend said he bought it about 20 yrs ago. Snap-on says it must be a lot older than that. So on to the problem. This is a five horse compressor with a 80 gal tank(upright type). In cold weather the unit will start slow and it might blow a fuse at this point or maybe not. The label on the motor indicates amps at 23/25 and voltage of 208/230. I don't like the wiring at the compressor and I told my friend this although I don't thing this is the problem. Just bad workmanship. I checked the amps on both legs of the feed and got momentary 68 amps on both at start up and running amps between 24-25 on both legs. Seems OK. He is running the feeds through two 30A fuses. You can hear the unit unload at shut off and it ran OK while I was there looking it over. Any comments on why it might run slow at startup in cold weather?


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Bearings in the motor getting bad or the grease in them gets to thick when it is cold. 63 amps seems like a lot to me but it may be okay. The motor may just be worn out if it is more than 20 years old. Who made the motor. Baldwin, GE, other??? Roger


----------



## bill18163 (Mar 11, 2013)

The motor is a Baldor Industrial cat #L1410T.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Take the motor into an electric motor repair place and have them test it and give you an assessment of its condition. They may or may not tell you it needs to be replaced or maybe repaired. It may also may be fine as is and then you will know for sure. Roger


----------

